# Tattoos!!



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

So I've been searching in past posts and there are great ones with a bunch of topics related to tattoos but none that I could find really getting into some aspects I'm curious in.  If you don't mind sharing, I would like to knowwww:

1. What did you get/where did you get it?  Pictures whoo! if you have them.
2.  Does the tat have a special meaning to you?  If not that's cool too, I love them so I don't feel you have to have some huge meaning for everything you get as long as you like it!
3.  What made you get the inclination to go get one?  Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?
4.  What if anything did you do to prepare?  Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves?  Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?

Any information you want to share related to a tattoo experience would be fabulous!!  I don't have any, but I realllly want one and will hopefully get the gusto to just get up and go do it when I *hopefully* get accepted into Grad school next spring.  My only gripe is, it seems that everyone I know is getting one and I don't want to be stereotyped into that category of "oh this flash is cute I think I'll get it.." with no thought in the process whatsoever.  But I guess as long as I know it's not like that it doesn't really matter, I just have bad timing with the onslaught of college aged girls seeming to get them these days.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? *Flowers and my name. I got it on my left shoulder blade*
2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? *Well its my first tattoo..I always wanted one and my mom made me wait until I was 18..soin a way it means something. But really I just wanted to get something*
3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you? *I always wanted one. Ive always loved them and knew I was going to get one ASAP. I got it like 2 weeks after my 18th bday*
4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?* No my boyfriend took me to the guy that used to do his..the guy didnt work in a shop yet so we did it in a hotel room. Never questioned the sanitary-ness of it because I knew it was clean and good...my boyfriends not dumb and a lot of people would go to this guy. I went, we talked about price a little, I didnt really know what I wanted til I got there, I basically just told him anything (I just wanted a tattoo) and he drew some flowers up and drew my name. It probably took around an hour, maybe a little more?*





*I actually hate the flowers...I like the tattoo but it could have been better and I could have been more prepared. I just dont like that type of flower. But I do like the way he did the R on my name...*


----------



## Korms (Dec 24, 2008)

*1. What did you get/where did you get it?*  Thus far, I have managed to accumulate a full sleeve on my left arm comprisng of some black and grey swirly stuff and colourful flowers, an unfinished chest piece of roses and some writing across my collarbones, a piece of artwork from a White Zombie album on my right calf, a small symbol on my left ankle, a big black tribal thing on my upper back and a piece of crud tribal type thing on my lower back.  I'm also having a tattoo removed on my right forearm.  I don't/won't post pictures of my tattoos on the internet, sorry!

*2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you?*  The one on my ankle is relating to my best friend.  The rest are really art for arts sake.

*3. What made you get the inclination to go get one?*  I've always wanted one for as long as I can remember, I didn't really know anyone with a tattoo until I was in my teens and getting them myself.  Unfortunately, not having much of a network of tattooed friends meant I did make some poor choices as there was no one to really educate me at the time.

*4. What if anything did you do to prepare?* *Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?*  For the most part I would just take in a few general ideas, discuss them with the artist and see what they came up with.  I've only once gotten a piece of flash from the wall tattooed on me and that is now covered up.  I find most tattooists charge by the hour, so I sometimes get whatever I can afford to get done in the first appointment, then go back a few weeks later for more when I've saved some cash.    

My general advice to people wanting tattoos is this:

1.  Think way ahead into the future.  Will you want to get more tattoos and how will they fit around any you are going to get now?  I wish I'd saved some space for other things.

2.  If a tattooist charges a lot less than other artists in your area, why is that?  If an artist only charges $25 an hour your tattoo will probably look like that's all it's worth (in other words, crap).  Additionally, don't be put off by a long waiting time.  An artist with a waiting list of a few months probably has the qeue of customers for a reason, i.e. they are goooood (Paul Booth has something like a 5 year waiting list and charges a very high hourly rate, maybe $500 or something).

3.  Ask to view artists portfolios, many artists specialise in different styles and some may be able to tattoo your design better than others.  E.g. if you want a japanese style sleeve, you're going to want someone who does that style well.

4.  If you have chosen your design, wait 6 months to a year and see how you feel about it before getting it tattooed.  If you still love it after that time it's probably the right design for you.  You're going to be stuck with it for life (unless you want to go through the pain and expense of removal) so taking time out to decide if it's what you want is important.  This might seem like OTT advice but I wish I'd done that, maybe I would love my art a little more!

5.  Make sure that you are totally comfortable with your chosen artist, especially if you are going to be exposing yourself to them.  Also, you need to be able to tell them if they design something you don't like.

6.  Be prepared to travel to find a good artist!

7.  Research!  Research artists and designs!  Make sure the design you want doesn't have any negative connotations!  I see a lot of young kids with spider webs on their elbows which is supposed to indicate how many years one has spent in prison (I think!).

Ooh, and BMEzine is a good resource for inspiration (but not copying!).


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Whoo!  Thank you both for posting and all the advice!!  I do like the R too!  Korms, you're definitely right with choosing something and keeping it in your mind for a long time.  I wanted something freshman year but am so glad I didn't do it (it was very generic and boring).  But I've got something in mind now that I've wanted for about 6 months so I hope this is a keeper!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully when I do get it done I'll be sure to post again =)


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? Lol, the meaning is obvious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you? I've always wnted tattoos, and I want alot more!
4. What if anything did you do to prepare? I emailed the photo, he blew it up, and then did my tattoo xD


----------



## hhunt2 (Dec 24, 2008)

Whoop-Whoop!  I love Q&A about tats...

I started getting tats at 17 (now I'm 22).  I was a just another crazy high school kid. lol

I'll start my list with the most meaningful art.

1.  *Filipino Sun & Stars* (from the flag); on the upper back, one star peaks above my collar- I'm proud to be filipino! (I'm Italian, German and Filipino).  We had a couple half breads in my family while I was growing up.  But some of my family would look down at me b/c I was not full filipino.  A couple aunts would tell their kids, "She's a bad influence. Don't talk/hang around her."  Wtf?  Were supposed to be family.  But w/e... now-a-days, their kids are all f'd up b/c my aunts didn't realize that their kids friends were the bad influences.

2.  *Tears on my inner index fingers*.  When I was 18, I was in a bad relationship.  It was my 1st real bf, so that would forever make an impact on my life. Plus, I didn't know what love was.  The first few months of the relationship was great, but after that it was all down hill.  He prefered to hang with his friends, drink, smoke weed, party, flirt with other gals, etc.  I would literally cry everyday. We lasted for about 1 1/2 years.  So the tatted tears remind me of the pain that I would never want to go through again.

3.  *Red X behind my right ear*-  I felt like a "victim" in the bad relationship. 
4.  *Outlined star on my left wrist*-  I thought it was cool. lol
5.  *Om on my right ankle*-  I have the Tantric version, but I initally wanted the Hindu version.  THe Hindu version is very common, but by accident, I got the Tantric one.  But it still has the same meaning.  My interpretation of Om means, the "beginning & end" of anything.
6.  *Cancer sign on my left ankle*-  I'm a cancer!
7.  *Tribal design on my lower back*-  The one I regret! The "tramp stamp", I dont believe in that term but w/e.  It was a pic I picked out in a tat mag.  I was young and dumb. lol
8.  *2 Nautical Stars on the pelvis area*; red & black (about 3 x 3 inches)-  1 of the stars was my first tattoo.  Those tats, even though its not exposed to the public, remind me that I will always be a Northern California punk.  When I was younger, I loved drawing them and I always thought of the punk scene when I saw them.
9.  I have *random *marking through out my body (mainly hands and feet) b/c I was "practicing" tattooing on myself, lol.  So I random did X's and shining stars.  But all has faded, so I look like a gang member with the tats. lol, that what my husband says.

I think that's all, lol.  If I have pics, I will definetly post them.  

I prepaired for the Filipino sun & star tat by consulting with the artist & showing her a pic.  But the funny thing was she is Filipino, so she alreay knew what I wanted.  
But majority of the other tats were random, spur of the moment art work.  And done by ex-cons or gang affiliates who needed extra money, but they are great artists. 
I believe that the body is a canvas (hench the love for makeup, lol).  And I see tattoos as a form of art.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it?  Attachment 7435 I got the heart with the noose part (not the tree) and it is on the side of my right foot. Attachment 7436
2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? The Used was the first "rock/punk/emo/screamo" (whatever you wanna call it) band that I absolutely fell in love with. I feel their music really opened me up to a lot of other bands, music and songs.
3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Actually it was ironic that it was a heart with a noose. I had wanted the tattoo for a long time, but I was going through a REALLY bad break up, probably one of the most unexpected, worse breakups I had ever gone through and it just fit. I felt like my heart was literally dangling from a noose and just thrown out for everyone to see. I was so hurt. Even though it sounds a bit cliche. I felt the tattoo was also marking the beginning of maturity when it came to relationships and sort of moving on from my previous one.
4. What if anything did you do to prepare? I knew what I was going to get was small, so they just charged me $50. I had 2 friends with me, so they kept my mind off of the pain. The tattoo artist was REALLY cute, hilarious and we flirted the whole time which also made it a little easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was a spur of the moment thing. I was just out with friends shopping and said, ya know what, I've been saying I was going to get a tattoo but kept putting it off, so I finally did!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Whoot!  I love all these meanings and reading everyone's replies, I've read them all!

ImMACnificent: yay for the used! love them.  I've been putting it off too I just need to go.  Im waiting for my grad school acceptance *hopefully* i think that will finally give me the push to go get it done!

kristakamikaze: I love music too. I was a complete band nerd in high school. & I heart purple. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hhunt2: love all your tats/meanings!  that's lamesauce that one of your aunts said that stuff...glad you got the filipino meaning in there!  

ohh and you brought up an interesting topic with the whole tramp stamp...I agree, I don't like that term either because I like tattoos there and think it's a great place for a lower back tattoo...anyone else have any opinions on the whole 'tramp stamp' persona?  I've been debating this spot for mine so I'm curious.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 24, 2008)

Good luck with grad school! If I still lived in NC, I would be at NC State, too. My mom went there and is a DIE HARD wolfpack fan


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? 
So far I have 2. First is a sparrow on my left calf. Second is a group of blue lilies on my lower back ("tramp stamp" territory I know haha, but it was just flash I picked off a wall)

2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? 
Yes they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my first tattoo after I came home from my first year in college. I had felt trapped when I was at home and wanted something to symbolize my release from my past. Every time I look at that bird I grow stronger. The blue lilies are just a favorite flower of mine, and I felt that I was growing into someone I wanted to be.

3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?
I had always been interested in them, however a girl from my high school got the most beautiful swan tattoo I'd ever seen. She died suddenly (collapsed lung while on vacation) and I bawled at her funeral when I saw a picture of it. It really inspired me with how  beautiful and meaningful it was for her, and that life is too short.

4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?
My sparrow, I knew what I wanted but not a picture. I went to a parlor that a friend recommended, and they gave me a couple wildlife books to look through. Almost immediately I found exactly what I wanted. We made an appointment for a few days later. Scott drew it up, I ok'd it and then away we went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 45 minutes, and it was awesome!
My lilies: this one I wanted to plan out more. I was looking up artists my friends had gone too, but wasn't really finding what I wanted. I liked the artist that did my sparrow but I wanted someone who's specialty was working with color. I was lucky enough to find him at a tattoo convention in north Jersey. I took his info and made an consultation appointment for a few weeks later. There he drew some things and we decided on a design. My tattoo appointment was 2 months later. It took 2 1/2 hours, and was much more painful than my calf had been. But I love them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to get another, I think a half sleeve. I want a Victorian romance theme to it. I promised my mom I would have tattoo-free wedding photos, so I'm going to hold off on the half-sleeve for now haha. 

Here are the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First is my sparrow. Done by Scott at Living Arts Tattoo in New Hope, PA





Here are lilies, right after they were done, and a picture of the artist at work. Done by Christian at Silk City Tattoo in Patterson, NJ








And this one is NOT me, but I loooove this artist and want him to do my half-sleeve when I get it. His name is Juan Salgado.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? i have stars on my hips. generic, but theyre cute. the map of canada on my back with th flag in it. And a celtic knoted clover on the back of my neck.
2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? Ithe stars: no, but i got them at a significant point in my life. 1. right before my jaw operation and right after... and that was a big turning point in my life...
the canadian one: yes. Im very proud to be canadian. I want to bring canada with me wherever i go. also i got it on canada day after i graduated high school
the clover is for my irish heritage. 
3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? i've always loved bdy art.
4. What if anything did you do to prepare? I brought in pictures of things i liked. 
note,  im getting the clover removed. it was very poorly done. I was not careful with picking my artist. I just up and went to my reg. shop (my artist was gone) and this guy was recommended. HE didnt listen to me. Didn't talk to me at all. It turned out fucking horrible. I started removal exactly 7 days later. It's already 80% better. I'm keeping the green line work (as green ink will never fully go away, and i can def. have that part fixed up!) HOWEVER he did all this black shading that was AWFUL and thick black outline. Anyway, its coming along, but its a huge bummer. Ive kept it hidden for about 6 months, as im not proud of it. I hope to be done by the summer sometime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish me luck. 
And if anyones wondering if i got my money back or whatever, no, i didnt. I left immediately, and just kind of let it go. I mean the guy was a huge asshole, but i think i just jumped the gun. I was so excited, i wasnt careful enough. it was half my fault. I consider this to be karma for all the bitchy things ive done.


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Dec 24, 2008)

I LOVE TATTOOS! They are so addicting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*1. What did you get/where did you get it?  Pictures whoo! if you have them. *I have: butterfly with vine and flowers on my shoulder blade, a butterfly and black swirl design "anklet," music notes on my inner wrist, a tiger lily with greenery on my foot, 3 cherry blossoms on the side of my stomach/hip, and 3 roses with vines on my lower back. Here's a pic (it has CUSTOM on it b/c I got it off of my artists web page, all of my pics are on my other computer:




* 2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? If not that's cool too, I love them so I don't feel you have to have some huge meaning for everything you get as long as you like it! *Some of mine have meaning, some don't. I hate that everyone says "it has to have meaning or it's stupid!" What if you just want to decorate your body? We don't ask if anything else we add color and pictures to has "meaning." Drives me nuts. The 2 of mine with meaning are the roses (for me and my DH, red for true love, purple for love at first sight, and pink for perfect happiness), and the cherry blossoms (one for each of my kids, over my belly b/c that is where I carried them). 
* 3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you? *Honestly my first on was just a what the hell, let's do it type thing. Then it became an addiction.... lol
* 4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done? *My first tat I picked off the wall. Do not reccomend. The others I planned out and drew a scratch drawing myself and let the artist make it professional. 

I'm getting my foot touched up and more added to it and up around my ankle. It's going to hurt like HELL but it's worth it.


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ImMACnificent* 

 
_Good luck with grad school! If I still lived in NC, I would be at NC State, too. My mom went there and is a DIE HARD wolfpack fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awesome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and thank you!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_1. What did you get/where did you get it? 
So far I have 2. First is a sparrow on my left calf. Second is a group of blue lilies on my lower back ("tramp stamp" territory I know haha, but it was just flash I picked off a wall)

2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? 
Yes they do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my first tattoo after I came home from my first year in college. I had felt trapped when I was at home and wanted something to symbolize my release from my past. Every time I look at that bird I grow stronger. The blue lilies are just a favorite flower of mine, and I felt that I was growing into someone I wanted to be.

3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?
I had always been interested in them, however a girl from my high school got the most beautiful swan tattoo I'd ever seen. She died suddenly (collapsed lung while on vacation) and I bawled at her funeral when I saw a picture of it. It really inspired me with how  beautiful and meaningful it was for her, and that life is too short.

4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?
My sparrow, I knew what I wanted but not a picture. I went to a parlor that a friend recommended, and they gave me a couple wildlife books to look through. Almost immediately I found exactly what I wanted. We made an appointment for a few days later. Scott drew it up, I ok'd it and then away we went 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 45 minutes, and it was awesome!
My lilies: this one I wanted to plan out more. I was looking up artists my friends had gone too, but wasn't really finding what I wanted. I liked the artist that did my sparrow but I wanted someone who's specialty was working with color. I was lucky enough to find him at a tattoo convention in north Jersey. I took his info and made an consultation appointment for a few weeks later. There he drew some things and we decided on a design. My tattoo appointment was 2 months later. It took 2 1/2 hours, and was much more painful than my calf had been. But I love them both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd love to get another, I think a half sleeve. I want a Victorian romance theme to it. I promised my mom I would have tattoo-free wedding photos, so I'm going to hold off on the half-sleeve for now haha. 

Here are the pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



First is my sparrow. Done by Scott at Living Arts Tattoo in New Hope, PA




Here are lilies, right after they were done, and a picture of the artist at work. Done by Christian at Silk City Tattoo in Patterson, NJ








And this one is NOT me, but I loooove this artist and want him to do my half-sleeve when I get it. His name is Juan Salgado._

 

Loveeeee the lilies!!!  That is gorgeous.  Thanks for the swan story too, that made me tear a bit but is inspirational.


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_4. What if anything did you do to prepare? I brought in pictures of things i liked. 
note,  im getting the clover removed. it was very poorly done. I was not careful with picking my artist. I just up and went to my reg. shop (my artist was gone) and this guy was recommended. HE didnt listen to me. Didn't talk to me at all. It turned out fucking horrible. I started removal exactly 7 days later. It's already 80% better. I'm keeping the green line work (as green ink will never fully go away, and i can def. have that part fixed up!) HOWEVER he did all this black shading that was AWFUL and thick black outline. Anyway, its coming along, but its a huge bummer. Ive kept it hidden for about 6 months, as im not proud of it. I hope to be done by the summer sometime
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish me luck. 
And if anyones wondering if i got my money back or whatever, no, i didnt. I left immediately, and just kind of let it go. I mean the guy was a huge asshole, but i think i just jumped the gun. I was so excited, i wasnt careful enough. it was half my fault. I consider this to be karma for all the bitchy things ive done._

 

Good luck with the removal and everything!  No bueno to that guy!


----------



## MsChrys79 (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? Pictures whoo! if you have them.
I have 10 they are: A scroll type thingie on my lower back, a name covered by a black panther on my Left thigh, A butterfly on my left calf, a butterfly @ rose on my Right calf, My name and a pic on my front right thigh, Minnie Mouse on my right wrist, My 2nd born on my left arm towards my shoulder, My 1st born on my back at the top and my full first name in Chinese characters on my neck right under my hair line 

2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? If not that's cool too, I love them so I don't feel you have to have some huge meaning for everything you get as long as you like it!
Nope only my daughters' names

3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you? 
I always wanted them and as everyone knows they are addictive!! plus I love pain!!!

4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done? 

For the Chinese Character I did research and ask a couple of my asian friends what the Character meant and they confirmed it meant Chrysanthemum which is my first name, then I printed the pic and took it to the artist.... that's it!


----------



## Laurie (Dec 24, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? Fairy on my ankle [was a cover up], tribal cross on my left hip, scorpion on my right, some kinda flames thing on my left inner wrist
2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? Only two actually have meaning - The fairy,  I went with my present boyfriend when he was getting his, so it's a day I'll always remember. it was a coverup of something and he helped me to put it together somewhat. The one on my wrist, well, I was a stupid teenager and found out on Christmas day that my ex went to a whorehouse and at that time, I used to cut myself, eventually I stopped and said to myself, if I'm gonna scar up my wrist, better make it pretty. The other two don't mean much, but I am Christian. The scorpion means nothing and I got it when I was 15 and I want to get it either removed or covered up.

3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? The fairy, I wanted a change from the one I had on my ankle, and I love fairies, so that was that.. The cross, I loved the design when I saw it, the one on my wrist, [see above], the scorpion, God alone knows.

4. What if anything did you do to prepare? I thought about how I'd want the fairy to be and we put it together using different pics, I carried the pic of the corss, look through magazines for the one on my wrist and the scoprion, ugh, I honestly have NO idea.


I only have one pic. Here's Tinks, I named her that.. Sorry my skin looks a bit weird, this was the day I got it done, so it's kinda raw.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 24, 2008)

1. I have a small black cat on my lower back, sorry I don't have any good pics.
2. I got a black cat because my very first kitty was a black one, and I love cats. My bf at the time (now husband) picked it out.
3. I just really wanted a tattoo - something about just turning 18 and wanting to rebel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4. Nothing. I just walked in, looked through all the pictures they had, and my bf pointed the black kitty out, and that's the one I got. I don't regret my choice, and I purposely got it on my lower back so that it would be easily covered up and exposed only when I wanted it to be.


----------



## AimeeL (Dec 25, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? Pictures whoo! if you have them. *I have a dragon outline on my left shoulderblade and a half sun on either side of my cleavage. I plan to get he dragon covered up with a phoenix sometime this year if I can find the right artist to do what I want. I'll post a pic of what I want at the end.*
2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? *Not really. I just wanted them, I knew what design, and that was it.*
3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you? *I always wanted one. I waited several years to see if I changed my mind about it, and when I still wanted one, I went ahead. I had a really great artist the first time that was very gentle and it made the experience even better.*
4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done? *I went in with a design I drew myself both times, asked for a price, and then had it done when I decided the price was fair. Both times were at the same shop, TNA Hardware in Albuquerqu, NM. And both artists were brilliant.*

This is sort of what I want when I get my phoenix. I don't think I want it this big, though, unless I get some cajones before then. I also want it the other way, with the bird on the shoulderblade and the tail feathers hanging down.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 25, 2008)

1. What did you get/where did you get it? Pictures whoo! if you have them.
*It is a woman holding a cockatiel and is on my left shoulder.*
*




*2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you?  *The woman represents my mother who passed away when I was 14, and the bird is my cockatiel Timmy who I had from the time I was 6 - he died when I was 27.  So now, they are together.  *

3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?  *My husband has many.. I never really wanted one until I found this image.*
4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done? *I kept this picture on my desktop for 6 months until I decided to get it.  I thought if I loved it as much after 6 months, then it was right.  The tattoo artist I went to had tattooed my cousin 40+ times, so I went to him through referral.  We went over the drawing and I told him what adjustments I wanted.. he made them and I came back later to review and have them done.  Originally I tried to get my mom's face on the tattoo instead, but I was too worried it wouldn't come out right, so I kept the original design with the woman being a representation.  I also decided to keep the elf ears on her, because to me elves represent good.. and that was my mother through and through.*


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 25, 2008)

I have the weird dolphin/water dealy on my "tramp stamp"- that sucker is getting covered.. it was my first, right after my daughter was born!
I have the tribal art for Virgo on my neck base- it looks like MP which are my initials.
I have a butterfly made of celtic knots in the middle of my back (we are Irish people)
I have my husbands Name with a Heart on the outside of my calf- I got it when he was in Iraq
and I have cherry blossoms on my foot.
I have plans for tons more, just not the cash!

These are the few pics I have

















and I love how my foot tatoo looks in shoes, so a few more..






this one is good cause its when I broke my foot over the summer, and I had ordered these shoes online prior to it. They came the day I got my brace... lol


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_ 






_

 
Ommyygoodnes I love those shoes!!  Esp how your tattoo kinda flows with the flowers, that's a little bit awesome.  But yeah, I might have to steal those shoes for real. hahaa.


----------



## yashoda17 (Dec 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondemafia76* 

 
_I have the weird dolphin/water dealy on my "tramp stamp"- that sucker is getting covered.. it was my first, right after my daughter was born!
I have the tribal art for Virgo on my neck base- it looks like MP which are my initials.
I have a butterfly made of celtic knots in the middle of my back (we are Irish people)
I have my husbands Name with a Heart on the outside of my calf- I got it when he was in Iraq
and I have cherry blossoms on my foot.
I have plans for tons more, just not the cash!

These are the few pics I have
















and I love how my foot tatoo looks in shoes, so a few more..






this one is good cause its when I broke my foot over the summer, and I had ordered these shoes online prior to it. They came the day I got my brace... lol




_

 

 I love those flowers on your foot.. i want something similar but stars instead...


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't have any tattoo's yet, but the first tattoo I will get will be my wedding ring, and then this:






While others might find it silly, it really does mean something to me. 1,000 awesome/nerd points for whoever knows what it is.


----------



## blondemafia76 (Dec 26, 2008)

awww thanks!
the shoes... TARGET!!! 7 bucks!


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 26, 2008)

*1. What did you get/where did you get it?* I have two. A shamrock with 'Born 2 Die' written underneath it (on my right upper arm) and a faerie on my left shoulder blade.
*2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you?* Although 'Born 2 Die' sounds rather morbid, it really isn't. Life is short and my tattoo reminds me to live each day to its fullest. The shamrock is for luck and my Irish heritage. The faerie is a memorial for my aunt who passed away in a car accident. She was my godmother, so my tattoo is like my faerie godmother.
*3. What made you get the inclination to go get one?* I've always loved art and body modification, so tattoos were a way to express both.
*4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?* The tattoo on my right arm was done by an artist that my friend was dating, who agreed to tattoo myself and several friends. I thought of the design on the night before and he drew me up the design. For the faerie, I went to an artist who had done a friend of mine. I had the design picked out and he added his own flair. I was given a price estimate when I booked the appointment.


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 27, 2008)

*1. What did you get/where did you get it?  Pictures whoo! if you have them.* My tattoo is my avatar, but if someone is reading this thread in the future when I've changed it I've posted in the tattoo thread in the Say Cheese forum. Mobius strip and three painted lady butterflies in between my shoulder blades.
*2.  Does the tat have a special meaning to you?  If not that's cool too, I love them so I don't feel you have to have some huge meaning for everything you get as long as you like it!* It's a memorial tattoo for my cousin who drowned when we were 15. I spent three years planning and thinking and finding pictures. I got the outline done on my 19th birthday, and the colour about a month later. The mobius strip symbolizes eternity and our relationship, and the butterflies stand for her, another cousin, and I. The spring she died there were painted ladies everywhere, so I have them on my back to remind me.
*3.  What made you get the inclination to go get one?  Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?* I first started thinking about it when my other cousin (the reason there are three butterflies) got a similar one, a small figure eight mobius strip on her breastbone with a butterfly wing in each loop. I want more but I'm going to wait until I both have an excellent reason and a great design. Although I do want to do a full back piece incorporating the one I have right now, but I don't have that kind of money at the moment.
*4.  What if anything did you do to prepare?  Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves?  Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?* I spent a long time playing with pictures in a photo editing program before I came up with something I felt good about. I brought in that rough design and talked to my artist about it. I'd never heard of him before, but I looked through his portfolio and loved his work. There was another artist there who I liked better, but she was booked for quite a few months and I had a limited time to get it done. I was a little concerned that I hadn't been careful enough in my eagerness to get it done, but I am so happy with his work. We sat down with my rough picture and we had a discussion about what was possible, what I wanted and why, sizing, pricing, time, etc. This was about a month before my appointment. I also went in another time to make sure that we were on the same page. I came in the day before to see what he had drawn, which was about a million times better than what I had brought in. The reason I checked the day before was so he would have time to change it if I didn't like it. The day of my appointment was a bit of a fiasco because he had been mugged the night before so he was really late and having a bad day, but it turns out when he's angry his tattoos end up looking better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We did the outline in one session (about 3.5 hours), and then I came back for the colour about a month later (2.5 hours). It was expensive, but he cut me a deal because he liked that I was so passionate about it. 

I wouldn't worry about everyone else getting one. So many people are so concerned with not being like the mainstream crowd, but if you don't do something that you want to do just because everyone else is doing it I think that's just as bad as not doing what you want because no one else is. My biggest advice is don't rush it. Start looking at tattoo galleries online for ideas, but notice how many of those tattoos are just average. Anyone can get a tattoo, it takes patience, money, creativity, and effort to have an amazing tattoo.

As you're looking through those galleries, write down anything that you like. Don't copy a design, but if you like a certain style of flower over another, if you like a certain kind of colouring, make a note. Figure out what elements are the ones you like best... I think it's always best to go into an artist with some good ideas.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 29, 2008)

So I got some more saturday night. Me and my boyfriends anniversary date (ive already started to hear the remarks about that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on my hand, and a really girly, fancy R on the back of my neck (for Rebecca) with 2 small hearts hanging from it like charms. I guess its pretty obvious what they both mean. I was nervous getting these because its been damn near 2 years since I got a tattoo, but they didnt hurt all that bad...

pictures coming soon...


----------



## starfish1211 (Dec 29, 2008)

*1. What did you get/where did you get it?  Pictures whoo! if you have them.* I have 4 total. A butterfly with my daughters name under it on my left shoulder blade on my back, a fairy on the opposite shoulder blade. My birth sign with a little tribal on my lower back and my husband name on my ankle.

*2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you?  *My butterfly does. My dad was the one that chose the design and colors and took me to get it for my birthday. Then 4 years later i added my daughters name under it

*3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?*I always had a fascination with tattoos. My dad hung out with a tattoo artist and I would come to the shop and hang out when I was younger. I always knew i would get one and I still want more!


*4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done? *I had an idea in mind and then explained it to Kirk and he drew it up. 

I'd add pictures but I have no idea how!!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_So I got some more saturday night. Me and my boyfriends anniversary date (ive already started to hear the remarks about that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) on my hand, and a really girly, fancy R on the back of my neck (for Rebecca) with 2 small hearts hanging from it like charms. I guess its pretty obvious what they both mean. I was nervous getting these because its been damn near 2 years since I got a tattoo, but they didnt hurt all that bad...

pictures coming soon..._

 

whooo! I want to see the R!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 4, 2009)

I hope these arent too big


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_









I hope these arent too big_

 


Yay!  Love the swirls in the R!


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 4, 2009)

*1. What did you get/where did you get it?  Pictures whoo! if you have them.
*I have a thin line teal bird, a red dragon, a gray scale phoenix and a large unfinished standing White Tara. If I still have pics on one of my accounts, I'll add a link in a few.

http://www.tattoodles.com/community/...y/?gallery=655

(They are small pictures and you have to be a member to see the larger ones, but you get the general idea.)

* 2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you? If not that's cool too, I love them so I don't feel you have to have some huge meaning for everything you get as long as you like it!
*The bird was my first, for my first pet bird. I love birds and have a few as my totem animals.

The dragon was for the first animal I had that I had to put to sleep. He was born in the year of the dragon and died in the year of the dragon.

The phoenix was a reminder of getting through a painful part of a relationship.

The White Tara represents the eternal mother figure for me. I am Buddhist, and have mother issues that I won't go into here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep all my tattoos covered. I don't show them off, as they are more for me than anyone else. I have received compliments on them when they are visible or random "Hey, what's your tattoo?" questions if something peeks out, but I like to keep them all for myself.  I'm selfish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*
3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?

*I have wanted tattoos since I was at least 4 or 5. From the first time I got one of those wet and stick one's out of a 10c machine in K-mart, I just knew I wanted at least one. 


* 4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?

*I took in exact designs of what I wanted and had a set budget for each tattoo (with the exception of Tara, she is one of those designs that will take a while to complete). When I found a parlor I was comfortable with and that met all my standards (and state standards) of cleanliness and professionalism, I had it done.


----------



## -moonflower- (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_I don't have any tattoo's yet, but the first tattoo I will get will be my wedding ring, and then this:






While others might find it silly, it really does mean something to me. 1,000 awesome/nerd points for whoever knows what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Go for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not *that* nerdy, and at least not everyone will know what it is.


----------



## splattergirl (Jan 9, 2009)

one of my tattoos is a sacred heart on right shoulder... I found a nice tattoo online and then bf revamped it a bit, I went to one of local tattoo lounges to show it, there were any of the sacred hearts in their catalogs I liked andthe guy who worked there at the time was pretty aggressive (he really changes his mood), I was kinda scared to ask for someone else to do it so he drew his own impression of what it should look like and then (I realised that later) put it like HIS work and charged me LOTS! it's not bad but it was bastardly, it should have been better explained, lucky for me the guy went to found his own tattoo parlor which is good anyway for this million people city with maybe 2-3 tattoo parlors that I know of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 really a bad experience!


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_I don't have any tattoo's yet, but the first tattoo I will get will be my wedding ring, and then this:






While others might find it silly, it really does mean something to me. 1,000 awesome/nerd points for whoever knows what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it's nerdy, but pretty awesome.

until the crappy expirience with my neck, i was thinking of getting I must not tell lies on my hand in blacklight reactive ink. maybe after i get my clover sorted out, maybe i will.


----------



## amber_j (Jan 11, 2009)

*1. What did you get/where did you get it? *
I have the symbol for 'Om' on my lower back.

*2. Does the tat have a special meaning to you?* 
I got this tattoo after several years of not very nice experiences. Once I finally faced up to all my issues and decided that I wasn't going to let life get me down I decided I wanted to mark this turning point in my life. I wouldn't have made it through all the tough times without my faith in God and The Divine so I decided to get this symbol tattooed on my root chakra - or as near as the tattoo artist could get! The best definition of the symbol that I found was:"This symbol is actually a sacred syllable representing the Brahman or the Absolute -the source of all existence. Brahman, in itself, is incomprehensible so a symbol becomes mandatory to help us realize the Unknowable."​and this just made it even more appealing to me.

*3. What made you get the inclination to go get one? Have you always wanted one, or did someone you know get a really awesome one that helped pushed you?*
I'd been certain I wanted a tattoo from the age of 13, so I the moment it all came together (the design, the location, the reason, the artist) I just did it. I was 27 by then.

*4. What if anything did you do to prepare? Did you bring in a picture, ask the artist to draw it themselves? Did you talk about pricing/designs before actually getting it, then went back later to have it done?*
I took a copy of the design I wanted in the size I wanted it. I'd found this online after a few months of research. The artist actually kept a copy of the design because he liked it so much. I checked pricing etc. before making my appointment and went back a couple of weeks or so later to get it done. I put a little lavender oil on my forearms so I could breathe in the smell while I was being tattooed. It helped me to relax and go beyond the pain.

If you really want to get a tattoo then you should go ahead and get one. It shouldn't matter what anyone else thinks. Lord knows my family and friends had their own views. I've even caught a few people looking at it in disgust when I inadvertently flash it at work or if I go home on holiday. I don't care. I got it for me and me alone. They can't take that away from me.


----------



## laneyyy (Jan 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AvantGardeDoll* 

 
_I don't have any tattoo's yet, but the first tattoo I will get will be my wedding ring, and then this:







While others might find it silly, it really does mean something to me. 1,000 awesome/nerd points for whoever knows what it is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
THE DEATHLY HALLOWS!!!!!


----------



## AvantGardeDoll (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A 1,000 awesome-nerd points to you three. The "I must not tell lies" tattoo sounds so awesome.


----------

